# Looks like external storage via esata now officially supported on tivo hd



## mamosley (Apr 9, 2003)

Got a message this morning that the esata was now enabled along with the rhapsody add on. When the tivo to tivo transfers gets enabled on the tivo hd's I will be a happy camper. That way I can tell my wife to stop setting will and grace on the tivo hd because she wants to watch them on the big screen some times instead of the bedroom. I have tivo suggestions enabled so generally they are pretty good and I watch them until the wife tries to set her shows when they are already recording in the bedroom.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

mamosley said:


> Got a message this morning that the esata was now enabled along with the rhapsody add on. When the tivo to tivo transfers gets enabled on the tivo hd's I will be a happy camper. That way I can tell my wife to stop setting will and grace on the tivo hd because she wants to watch them on the big screen some times instead of the bedroom. I have tivo suggestions enabled so generally they are pretty good and I watch them until the wife tries to set her shows when they are already recording in the bedroom.


Did you get new firmware?? What version number?


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

mamosley said:


> Got a message this morning that the esata was now enabled along with the rhapsody add on. When the tivo to tivo transfers gets enabled on the tivo hd's I will be a happy camper. That way I can tell my wife to stop setting will and grace on the tivo hd because she wants to watch them on the big screen some times instead of the bedroom. I have tivo suggestions enabled so generally they are pretty good and I watch them until the wife tries to set her shows when they are already recording in the bedroom.


I just connected and didn't get the message, so no dice here.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

Can anyone confirm this??


----------



## singletb (May 12, 2004)

mulscully said:


> Can anyone confirm this??


This is the first place I have seen anything about this. Usually the HD Tivo Blog and Engadget HD are on top of this sort of thing if true. I personally can't wait until the official expanded storage comes to fruition. My season passes for HD shows has been growing at an exponential rate.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

I can confirm it. I received 9.2 on my S3 last night. I have the same message.

The System Information page has an entry that says "External Storage: Not attached".


----------



## TiivoDog (Feb 14, 2007)

sinanju said:


> I can confirm it. I received 9.2 on my S3 last night. I have the same message.
> 
> The System Information page has an entry that says "External Storage: Not attached".


Sounds like another staggered roll out............


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

sinanju said:


> I can confirm it. I received 9.2 on my S3 last night. I have the same message.
> 
> The System Information page has an entry that says "External Storage: Not attached".


Has anyone tried to use the external esata with 9.2? I just put a 750gb into my tivo hd and have the 160gb drive in a external esata case. Will it have to be formated to use?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

mamosley said:


> Got a message this morning that the esata was now enabled along with the rhapsody add on. When the tivo to tivo transfers gets enabled on the tivo hd's I will be a happy camper. That way I can tell my wife to stop setting will and grace on the tivo hd because she wants to watch them on the big screen some times instead of the bedroom. I have tivo suggestions enabled so generally they are pretty good and I watch them until the wife tries to set her shows when they are already recording in the bedroom.


What is the full version number on your System Information screen?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I would also think 9.2 would be the rollout version for S3/THD TTG and MRV?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Okay, you people are being entirely too mum here! If eSATA is officially activated, this is big news.

WHAT EXACTLY DID THE MESSAGE SAY? Did it mention the Tivo-branded eSATA hardware? "Any eSATA enabled drive?"

_*DETAILS!!!*_


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm sure TivoPony will post further information when Tivo is ready.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

The OP has been way too silent since making the claim. I am skeptical.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

tootal2 said:


> Has anyone tried to use the external esata with 9.2? I just put a 750gb into my tivo hd and have the 160gb drive in a external esata case. Will it have to be formated to use?


Are you sure you want to destroy your original and not keep it for a backup??


----------



## mamosley (Apr 9, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> What is the full version number on your System Information screen?


9.2.J1-01-2-652


----------



## mamosley (Apr 9, 2003)

ah30k said:


> The OP has been way too silent since making the claim. I am skeptical.


Sorry I didnt reply sooner. I hurt my back pretty bad yesterday on my birthday of all days and the meds had me knocked out. If I can get up I'll be heading out to get an external drive tomorrow.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Revolutionary said:


> WHAT EXACTLY DID THE MESSAGE SAY? Did it mention the Tivo-branded eSATA hardware? "Any eSATA enabled drive?"


The exact wording on the eSATA message is:

"This update includes official TiVo support for expandable storage solutions from TiVo partners. Adding more recording time to your DVR is as simple as plugging in a verified eSATA drive. Please visit www.tivo.com/expand for more information."

The refered to URL is not active yet. I have no idea what "verified eSATA" drive means or what that means for folk already using the backdoor.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Finally! Thanks sinanju.

VERY odd that the URL isn't active yet. Tivo has to expect this update to push people to the webpage. Why would they initiate the roll-out before the page is up? Perhaps someone jumped the gun on 9.2?


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Revolutionary said:


> VERY odd that the URL isn't active yet. Tivo has to expect this update to push people to the webpage. Why would they initiate the roll-out before the page is up? Perhaps someone jumped the gun on 9.2?


The version name "9.2.J1-01-2-652" has a letter in in, which historically has meant that this is the limited rollout to "test the waters". When the the general rollout occurs, the version name does not have a letter in it.


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

I imagine the website would stay down until the roll-out reaches the "masses".


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

The link www.tivo.com/expand does not seem to work anymore.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

beerkensp said:


> The link www.tivo.com/expand does not seem to work anymore.


Apparently you missed the bit where I said "the refered to URL is not active yet".


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

Apparantly so. Sorry got very excited for a minute.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

It *isn't* officially supported. It is now supported, but *not* officially.

It is just like the S3 now. eSata is supported on the S3, but *NOT* officially.

If you try and call TiVo for support on eSATA with either the S3, or HD unit. They won't be able to help you & claim that it isn't officially supported yet.

So while you *CAN* use a eSATA drive with your TiVo HD & S3.... Officially it isn't supported.

TGC

P.S. At least that is what *THEY * said when I called. Although when I called back, one CSR claimed that once 9.2 officially rolls out to *EVERYONE*... it *WILL* be officially supported.

It hasn't officially rolled out to everyone yet.


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not so sure there, TGC. Sinanju reported several posts above that the update message said, "This update includes *official TiVo support for expandable storage* solutions from TiVo partners. Adding more recording time to your DVR is as simple as plugging in a verified eSATA drive. Please visit www.tivo.com/expand for more information." (Emphasis added.)

I agree that TiVo probably isn't _really_ officially supporting eSata yet, but they released a message saying that they are.

Edit to add: Ah! You got me with the "solutions from TiVo partners" part. AFAIK, those aren't available or even identified yet. Is there an external eSata drive available to purchase through TiVo?


----------



## kmill14 (Dec 11, 2006)

If it wasn't "officially" supported, there would be no website....hmm. Threre no website yet, and this is obviously still in the very EARLY stages of release. 

This board's gonna go nuts until its really out there.

Not to mention progressive scanning on Unbox movies....


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm guessing 9.2 is in beta and some folks might have gotten it by accident.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

kmill14 said:


> I imagine the website would stay down until the roll-out reaches the "masses".


I'd imagine it would be active for the first user, not the last user.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm waiting on the 9.2 bug list which should be available momentarily.

1. The color on my menu is not what it used to be before it is like it was.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

mchief said:


> 1. The color on my menu is not what it used to be before it is like it was.


I'll admit that I am very tired right now....I read the above quote 3 times and still can't make sense of it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

BlackBetty said:


> I'll admit that I am very tired right now....I read the above quote 3 times and still can't make sense of it.


It was obviously tongue-in-cheek


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

beerkensp said:


> The link www.tivo.com/expand does not seem to work anymore.


The link works; the page has a message that says "Interested in adding a TiVo Verified storage device to your TiVo HD or Series3? Check back soon for details on this exciting new product."


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> The link works; the page has a message that says "Interested in adding a TiVo Verified storage device to your TiVo HD or Series3? Check back soon for details on this exciting new product."


 *Tivo Verified* being the key words which probably means not any eSATA drive you want but ones either sold or blessed by Tivo. Guess we shall find out for sure when the web page gets some actual meat.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> The link works; the page has a message that says "Interested in adding a TiVo Verified storage device to your TiVo HD or Series3? Check back soon for details on this exciting new product."





moyekj said:


> *Tivo Verified* being the key words which probably means not any eSATA drive you want but ones either sold or blessed by Tivo. Guess we shall find out for sure when the web page gets some actual meat.


That and the other key word: "_product_". Activation of the eSATA port isn't a "product" but an official TiVo eSATA Drive would be.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

moyekj said:


> *Tivo Verified* being the key words which probably means not any eSATA drive you want but ones either sold or blessed by Tivo. Guess we shall find out for sure when the web page gets some actual meat.


Yup... thats the scary part. I dont think I would be running out and buying an external drive/enclosure just yet.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

SCSIRAID said:


> Yup... thats the scary part. I dont think I would be running out and buying an external drive/enclosure just yet.


That said, TiVo has been pretty good about honoring backdoors -- 9.1 even enhanced the 30-second skip. That might make me think about running out and getting one before my TiVo received the update.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

According to this post, the OP just received v9.2.J and his eSATA drive not only works, but is now noted in the Account Information screen. :up:


----------



## BrianAZ (Aug 13, 2007)

mchief said:


> I'm waiting on the 9.2 bug list which should be available momentarily.
> 
> 1. The color on my menu is not what it used to be before it is like it was.


uhhh, what?


----------



## wierdo (Apr 7, 2002)

"Tivo Verified" probably means that they will only provide telephone support for drives that they have verified to work with their box. Other drives will most likely be unsupported, as it were. You will probably be able to use them, but you'll be on your own if it doesn't work.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> It was obviously tongue-in-cheek


yeah obviously


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

wierdo said:


> "Tivo Verified" probably means that they will only provide telephone support for drives that they have verified to work with their box. Other drives will most likely be unsupported, as it were. You will probably be able to use them, but you'll be on your own if it doesn't work.


That would be my guess exactly. :up:


----------



## Jiffylush (Oct 31, 2006)

tootal2 said:


> Has anyone tried to use the external esata with 9.2? I just put a 750gb into my tivo hd and have the 160gb drive in a external esata case. Will it have to be formated to use?


I would like more info on this as well...

I did the 750gb upgrade last year and I am curious if I will be able to add an external drive and if so will the max combined space be 1TB, or will I be able to over to say 1.25TB (I have a 500gb drive at home that I hope to use for this).


----------



## MikeyB (Jan 7, 2005)

The S3 supports up to 2TB -- 1TB internal and 1TB external.


----------



## talmania (Sep 7, 2006)

Jiffylush said:


> I would like more info on this as well...


++

I'm curious as to whether or not those that already upgraded our internal drive can just plug/play with a new eSATA drive or we'll need to use one of the numerous expansion utilities out there?


----------



## Joybob (Oct 2, 2007)

MikeyB said:


> The S3 supports up to 2TB -- 1TB internal and 1TB external.


I thought some dudes had cracked 2.2 TB?


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

sounds to me like it'll be exactly as it has been for years with the usb/wireless adaptors- tivo will sell you an "approved" one which is supported and guaranteed to work; or you can fiddle with it yourself if you know what you're doing.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Joybob said:


> I thought some dudes had cracked 2.2 TB?


2.2 TB limit is for S3
TivoHD can go beyond 2.2TB.

There is no 1.1 TB per drive limit. That was due to mfstools software bug which is fixed in the latest Mfslive Linux Boot CD.


----------



## MikeyB (Jan 7, 2005)

Leave it to spike2k5 to set us all straight.


----------



## Kevins3247 (Oct 19, 2007)

Long time listener, first time caller.... 

I have a series 3 HD. Got the updated software earlier this week. Version on the Tivo now is 9.2.J1-01-2-652. 

I have tried unsuccessfully to mount a new Seagate Freeagent Pro 750 GB drive. 

I bought the drive before the s/w release and tried the 62 hack several times before realizing it was not supported in HD. 

Post s/w upgrade, I have attempted restarts, complete power cycling, everything I've seen on this and other threads. No success. 

The TIVO unit recognizes that there is external storage attached, but I just get the screen "UNSUPPORTED DEVICE" This device may not be set up. 

Any ideas? My thoughts are - my previous attempts to setup the drive have resulted in the TIVO unit initiating a format of the drive... is this nuts? 

The only way for me to test my theory would be to acquire a brand new drive - something I'm not quite prepared to do yet. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Kevins3247 said:


> Long time listener, first time caller....
> 
> I have a series 3 HD. Got the updated software earlier this week. Version on the Tivo now is 9.2.J1-01-2-652.
> 
> ...


It appears that w/ 9.2 software, only Tivo-branded or Tivo approved eSATA drives are supported using Plug & play method. No one knows outside of Tivo what that is currently.

You can pull the internal drive and add an eSATA drive using WinMFS or MFSLive Linux CD.
Make sure you use eSATA II cable for your FAP.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

spike2k5 said:


> It appears that w/ 9.2 software, only Tivo-branded or Tivo approved eSATA drives are supported using Plug & play method. No one knows outside of Tivo what that is currently.


Is that a blanket statement, meaning S3 kickstart 62 got disabled (but drives already married continue to work), or specific to the original poster's TiVo HD?


----------



## rrman (Mar 6, 2005)

wierdo said:


> "Tivo Verified" probably means that they will only provide telephone support for drives that they have verified to work with their box. Other drives will most likely be unsupported, as it were. You will probably be able to use them, but you'll be on your own if it doesn't work.


I can understand TiVo not wanting to take support calls for non-"TiVo Verified" hardware (for example, it would be a time consuming and $$$ operation when having to help customers with something as minor as the eSata cable that shipped with the Antec MX-1 causing minor reboots but the SIIG eSata cable working fine). However, I hope that TiVo doesn't explicitly go out of their way to prevent non-TiVo Verified drives from working. Ideally, 3rd party drives ought to work, similar to how 3rd party USB network cards were used with Tivo Series 2 even though TiVo makes their own USB network cards.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

sfhub said:


> Is that a blanket statement, meaning S3 kickstart 62 got disabled (but drives already married continue to work), or specific to the original poster's TiVo HD?


Kickstart 62 is removed on 9.2j for Tivo S3.
TivoHD never had kickstart 62.

Married drive should continue to work.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

spike2k5 said:


> Kickstart 62 is removed on 9.2j for Tivo S3.
> TivoHD never had kickstart 62.
> 
> Married drive should continue to work.


Wow! No more KS62 for S3's? That _is _ interesting. Will you be working on a back door method for unsupported eSATA drives?

Also of interest...apparently the "supported device" everyone's been wondering about:

From this post (with text corrections) regarding eSATA P&P:



> TiVo support in a phone call yesterday steered me directly to the Western Digital My DVR Expander available from Western Digital's website for $199 as "the only device TiVo is going to support"


 Link to WD My DVR Expander.

Continued thanks for all of your hard work Spike...it is truly appreciated. :up:


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Wow! No more KS62 for S3's? That _is _ interesting. Will you be working on a back door method for unsupported eSATA drives?
> 
> Also of interest...apparently the "supported device" everyone's been wondering about:
> 
> ...


Looks like its only available in 500G. $199


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> Looks like its only available in 500G. $199


  I suppose the price isn't terrible. But 

I'll bet Spike (or someone) breaks the middleware "authorization code" and figures out how to add it to other eSATA drives sooner than later. 

TiVo can still only offer support to that drive while the rest of us can add bigger, better, faster drives on our own. Ta-dah! Problem sovled. Well..maybe.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

richsadams said:


> I suppose the price isn't terrible. But
> 
> I'll bet Spike (or someone) breaks the middleware "authorization code" and figures out how to add it to other eSATA drives sooner than later.
> 
> TiVo can still only offer support to that drive while the rest of us can add bigger, better, faster drives on our own. Ta-dah! Problem sovled. Well..maybe.


If I were to guess... I would imagine that they were keying off the model number of the drive and determining if it is a WD A/V drive and then accepting it if true. That could be a challenge to work around.

That could be validated by taking a drive from a THD (which is a WD A/V drive) that has been upgraded and putting it in an enclosure and giving it a try. Delete the format using MFSTools first.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

SCSIRAID said:


> Looks like its only available in 500G. $199


Can't be. 500g is a joke to HD. These new HD channels ( 7 or 8 in the last two weeks) eat that up in no time


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> If I were to guess... I would imagine that they were keying off the model number of the drive and determining if it is a WD A/V drive and then accepting it if true. That could be a challenge to work around.
> 
> That could be validated by taking a drive from a THD (which is a WD A/V drive) that has been upgraded and putting it in an enclosure and giving it a try. Delete the format using MFSTools first.


Good points. Let us know what you find out after you do that. :up:


----------



## biggiantdeadbeat (Oct 19, 2007)

mamosley said:


> Got a message this morning that the esata was now enabled along with the rhapsody add on. When the tivo to tivo transfers gets enabled on the tivo hd's I will be a happy camper. That way I can tell my wife to stop setting will and grace on the tivo hd because she wants to watch them on the big screen some times instead of the bedroom. I have tivo suggestions enabled so generally they are pretty good and I watch them until the wife tries to set her shows when they are already recording in the bedroom.


Did I read this correctly? No tivo to tivo transfers? I just ordered the s3 with the lifetime transfer deal, and one of the main reasons was to be able to watch my shows on my other tv. Any word on when transfers might be enabled?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, November. 

You may have MRV before you get your CableCards working.


----------



## TokyoShoe (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm still shocked they are limiting the eSATA bonding to a specific model of Tivo-branded units.

If anyone can do any further testing regarding all this nonsense, please let the rest of us know. I would love to know what is and isn't possible with 9.2J


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

biggiantdeadbeat said:


> Did I read this correctly? No tivo to tivo transfers? I just ordered the s3 with the lifetime transfer deal, and one of the main reasons was to be able to watch my shows on my other tv. Any word on when transfers might be enabled?


TiVo has officially said that MRV and TTG will be enabled in November.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

TokyoShoe said:


> I'm still shocked they are limiting the eSATA bonding to a specific model of Tivo-branded units.
> 
> If anyone can do any further testing regarding all this nonsense, please let the rest of us know. I would love to know what is and isn't possible with 9.2J


Spike has alredy enabled a non-approved eSATA drive using P&P on an S3. Hang in there.


----------



## ymeworry (Nov 17, 2005)

not sure if this was covered in another thread, but the tivo expand link is active, it forwards you to another link that only has a WD drive shown.

So what's the deal with the monopoly on WD ?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ymeworry said:


> not sure if this was covered in another thread, but the tivo expand link is active, it forwards you to another link that only has a WD drive shown.
> 
> So what's the deal with the monopoly on WD ?


 FAQ Sticky at the top


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

ymeworry said:


> not sure if this was covered in another thread, but the tivo expand link is active, it forwards you to another link that only has a WD drive shown.
> So what's the deal with the monopoly on WD ?


 it usually starts with $$$


----------

